# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Tintelingen - Artikel

## Leontien

De tintelingen in het gezicht wijzen erop dat er mogelijk hoger dan c3 sprake is van een standverandering van de wervels, te gespannen hoge nekspieren, misschien zelfs wel een overbeweeglijkheid op de hogere niveaus.

Tintelingen hangen samen met prikkeling van een zenuw. Zenuwprikkeling ontstaat vaak door druk op het begin van een zenuw in het ruggemerg (zenuwwortel), maar ziet men ook wel in de pols. Vaak is druk het gevolg van lokale zwelling als gevolg van irritatie. De behandeling richt zich op vermindering van de druk op de zenuw en het achterhalen en oplossen van de reden van irritatie.

Tintelend gevoel handen en onderarmen, tenen, voeten en/of onderbenen. 

*Mogelijke bijkomende verschijnselen (o.a.)* 
- pijn 
- veranderde temperatuur-waarneming 
- gehele of gedeeltelijke gevoelloosheid (= paresthesie)door verminderde tastzin 
- spierzwakte (= myasthenie) 
- spierkrampen 
- verminderde pees-reflexen 
- (zelden) verschijnsel van Lhermitte (elektrische ontlading in de nek die uitstraalt naar de wervelkolom)

*Mogelijke oorzaken van tintelingen (o.a.)* 
- perifere zenuwaandoeningen, o.a. ziekte van Raynaud en perifere neuropathie 
- ziekten, waaronder suikerziekte (= diabetes mellitus), chronische nierfunctie-stoornis, bepaalde spierziekten, hepatitis C, HIV-infectie 
- genotsmiddelen: o.a. alcohol en ecstasy (= methyleedioxide-metamfetamine) 
- bijwerking van bepaalde medicijnen, zoals anti-kankermiddelen (= cytostatica, chemokuur), zoals alkaloïden, platina-verbindingen en taxanen, HIV-middelen, afweersysteem-onderdrukkende middelen (= immunosuppressiva), bepaalde antipsychotica

*Mogelijke behandelingen van tintelingen (o.a.)* 
- pijnbestrijding 
- antidepressiva 
- anti-oxidantia 
- gabapentine (= Neurontin®) of baclofen (= Lioresal®) 
- aanpassing van de dosering of wijziging van de medicatie die tintelingen veroorzaakt 
- combinatie 

NB. De behandeling is sterk afhankelijk van de oorzaak. 


Bron: gezondheidsnet.nl,fysioheinkenzand.nl , fysiomanuee.nl

----------

